

Server side JavaScript with node.js - sapessi
http://sapessi.com/2009/11/server-side-javascript-with-node-js/

======
wvl
While I agree that node is interesting, this article is little more than
blogspam. A better introduction is here:
<http://www.nakedjavascript.com/going-evented-with-nodejs>

(posted 4 days ago here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=946143> )

~~~
voodootikigod
thanks for the compliment!

------
kiba
Wow. This could come in handy for the already insane javascript, canvas, html5
space shooting game I am working on, especially if it is high performance.

My employer have insane plans of making an open source MMO that's a hybird of
EVE Online and Subspace that start with my game as a prototype.

Seriously, I must have the best programming job, ever!

------
apalmblad
Anyone able to comment on how it compares with Joyent's smart platform,
<http://becoming.smart.joyent.com/index.html>?

------
far33d
I'd love to build up a nice little web framework with node.js, maybe using
some of the work from v8cgi.

~~~
z8000
Please look through the mailing list and github. There are at least 5 of these
in the works. Off the top of my head: express, vroom, gateway, node-router.

~~~
far33d
Cool - it was just a "thought". Would love to contribute to something already
started.

------
mjs
Contrary to the article, I don't think node.js uses Python at all. (Apart from
the build system.)

